# Red or White clover to plant for nectar?



## Kyle Leonard

I'm going to plant some clover on my property. Is one clover better than the other for bees? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brent Bean

Try this link, http://www.beeculture.com/content/pollination_handbook/index.cfm


----------



## Kyle Leonard

Wow Brent! I've just learned more than I thoughy I ever would about stuff I had no idea existed - with regard to all the bee info I have been trying to absorb. Now I'm going to learn a ton about clover. This is an amazing journey I'm taking with beekeeping and I haven't even aquired a bee yet. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ChickenChaser

Great link for us newbies, Brent! 

Thanks!

Kyle - check out the chapter on Ball Clover. Not sure about it for your area, but if it sounds like something you would be interested in and you may have missed it....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230574&highlight=ball+clover

C.C.


----------



## Michael Bush

Red will make nothing the honey bees can use. White sweet or white dutch or yellow sweet will work fine, as will birdsfoot trefoil and alfalfa.


----------



## Ross

But don't mistake crimson for red. They are different beasts. The bees love crimson.


----------



## Kyle Leonard

From the post given by ChickenChaser (thanks) I see that ball clover is an excellent clover. I checked with the link given by Brent from Bee Culture site and it makes it clear that ball clover is great stuff for bees. Any one have first hand experience with this plant?


----------



## Ross

A lot of the seed for ball is grown within 20 miles of me. One of our large commercial beeks has it all sown up unfortunately for me.


----------



## Loonerone

http://entomology.unl.edu/beekpg/tidings/btid2000/btdmay00.htm


Here is a report on different clovers and what is best for bees - just click on link and scroll down - you'll see the topic heading. WRitten for beekeepers.


----------



## dcross

Kyle Leonard said:


> Any one have first hand experience with this plant?


I know the seeds are too small for my Earthway push planter to handle very well


----------



## BeeAware

Ball Clover produces more blooms per acre than any other true clover. It is an annual plant that re-seeds readily and requires 2 to 3 pounds of seed per acre. The seed are tiny, so try to buy them coated and pre-inoculated.


----------

